# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصة مغازلجي <<<<<بتموتوا ضحك

## .:روح وريحان:.

مغازلجي ذكي يغازل غبية جدا 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


كانت في بنت تتسوق في مرينا موول مع اخواتها الصغار وكان المغازلجي ذاك اليوم متكشخ ومرسم 

ولا نسى يحط قلم باكارد بعد علشان تكمل الدعوه " 

والمغازلجي ماقصر وراهم من مكان لمكان لدرجة ان صار يقول الفاظ غير لائقه من غزل وغيره

فالبنت الي كان يلاحقها طفشت من حركاته وملاحقته

نزلت عليه بانواع السب والشتم " وشاف الناس بدو يلتفتون علييه والعرق بدا يقطر منه اربع اربع " 

المغزلجي بهاللحظه حس انه اكل تبن وبيروح فييها مع الهيئه والسكيورتي وفكر كييف يخلص نفسه 

من الورطه " لوووووووول

قام المغزلجي وضرب البنت على وجهها كف .... وقاالها انتي 

طالق 

طالق 

طالق 

وطنشهم وبدا يمشي بسرعه كأنه يبي يطلع من المركز 

وكان مع البنت اخواتها الصغار 

الناس صدقت انه زوجها 

هي من القهر منه ضلت تبكي وكانت ردة فعلها 

قالتله ( انت تطلقني) بصوت عالي

هي الي قصدته انت من تكون عشان تطلقني ؟!

لكن الناس فهموا ان هذا زوجها وصاروا الناس يهدونها 

ويقولون لها حرام عليكم وين يروحون الأطفال 

والله مغزلجي مو سهل 

ههههههههههههههه 

هـاااااااااااااه
ايش رااايكم بالقصـه؟؟
منقوله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلمووو بشوره عالقصه

وشكله هلمغازلجي محترف والا اشلون قدر بسرعه يطلع نفسه من هالورطه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## وعود

قصة حلوة الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## sama

مغـــازلجي مو سهــــل 

دبــر نفسه وطلع منهـــا زي الكيك

مشكورة بشـــايــر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو 
شمعة تحترق
وعود 
سما 
على المرور

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة
والله انه فنان دبر حاله على طول اورط البنت مسكينة

----------


## P!nk Cream

يووووووووووو
تصدقي اني كنت هناك 
شفت الناس متجمعين مادري لييش ؟؟؟

وسمعت بالسالفة من قبل 
هههههههههههههه

يسلموووو

----------


## صمت الجروح

هههههههههههههههههههه


صحيح اني كنت ويا صغيرو هناك


وشفنا الموقف 







هههههههه


يسلمو عالقصه الحلوة


ربي يعطيكِ العافيه


بانتظار الجديد


صمتـ الجروح ........

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هههههه
الله الموقف شفتوه صوت وصورة 
كااااااااااااااان عيطوا علينا نستمتع وياكم باحلى المشاهد 
هههههههه
يسلمو على الرد

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام..

أختي بشوووره .. 

معازلجي محترف.. فلته  الموقف ..

يعطيك العافية.. ما ننحرم من خفة دمك..

والسلام..

أختك..

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## ملكة الروح

والله ان خوش مغزلشي بكره يطلق الي بعده يتزوج 
مشكور بشاير
تحياتي
ملكة الروح

----------


## بطل المنتدى

ههههههههه

تسلمي على الموضوع

----------


## أمل الظهور

هههاي 

ضحكني بجد الموقف ..

هذا وخاف وتصبب عرق ..وبسرعه تصرف وطلع منها مثل الشعرة بالعجين ..

كيف لو انه ما خاف ولا اتصبب عرق ..ويع 

مشكورة بشورة 

يسلمو

----------


## نور الهدايه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلو  القصه 
الله يعطيك العافيه

تقبل مروريمن اخيك نور الهدايه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو على المرور الحلو

----------


## killua

شاب ذكي يغازل بنت غبيه) )روعه 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السالفه ومافيها


في بنت تتسوق في مرينا موول مع اخواتها الصغار وكان المغازلجي ذاك اليوم متكشخ ومرسم ولا نسى يحط قلم 

باكارد بعد علشان تكمل الدعوه " 

والمغازلجي ماقصر وراهم من مكان لمكان لدرجة ان صار يقول الفاظ غير لائقه من غزل وغيره

فالبنت الي كان يلاحقها طفشت من حركاته وملاحقته

نزلت عليه بانواع السب والشتم " وشاف الناس بدو يلتفتون علييه والعرق بدا يقطر منه اربع اربع " 

المغزلجي بهاللحظه حس انه اكل تبن وبيروح فييها مع الهيئه والسكيورتي وفكر كييف يخلص نفسه من الورطه " 

الظاهرشكله قز هيئه " 

قام المغزلجي وضرب البنت على وجهها كف .... وقاالها انتي 

طالق 

طالق 

طالق 

وطنشهم وبدا يمشي بسرعه كأنه يبي يطلع من المركز 

وكان مع البنت اخواتها الصغار 

الناس صدقت انه زوجها 

هي من القهر منه ضلت تبكي وكانت ردة فعلها 

قالتله ( انت تطلقني) بصوت عالي

هي الي قصدته انت من تكون عشان تطلقني ؟!

لكن الناس فهموا ان هذا زوجها وصاروا الناس يهدونها 

ويقولون لها حرام عليكم وين يروحون الأطفال 

والله مغزلجي مو سهل والبنت غبيه ( كلهم )



خلاص يلا مع السلامة

----------


## آهات عاشقه

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه



عجبتني 



يسلموا ع القصه 

وربي يعطيك الف الف عافيه 

دمت لنا

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله وعرف يحلها هالمغازلجي >> حيال ..

مسكينة هالبنت الله يعين الاطفااااااااااااااااااال ههه

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا اخوي

----------


## zmrdh

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله حلوه موقف مظحك من امغازلجي

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*والله الاخ متمرس في المغازل*

----------


## Princess

يسلموو  عالقصه الحلوه
وصدق مغازلجي محترف هذاا
ويعرف يطلع روحه من اي ورطه
يا مجير .  :huh: 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووووووووة
الله يستر علينا بس من هالمغازلشية

----------


## احلى ليل

صــــج فلــــــــــــــــه هالمغازلجي
دبر روحه
هههههههههههه

----------


## زهـور

*مشكوره اختي الله يعطيكٍ العافيه*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اي والله فلحوا خخخ
يسلموو على القصة ريحانه 
تحياتي

----------

